# Plastic Heresy!



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

From BOLS:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

The fact there are two hq blokes on a single sprue leads me to believe this will be a campaign style set rather than a full range.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

alasdair said:


> The fact there are two hq blokes on a single sprue leads me to believe this will be a campaign style set rather than a full range.


Makes sense. If so it'll be interesting to see what the other force in the box is.

Looks like a termie captain, a power armoured chappie, and a mkIV tactical squad with all the options, except a anything volkite. Maybe they are keeping all the weapons options to ones valid for both 30k and 40k.

I can see a few Red Scorpion armies cropping up in the near future.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome. . . Wonder what it costs?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This could be pretty cool.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Interesting. Wonder how much cheaper it may be to the resin equivalents.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, said I wouldn't believe it until I saw photos and there they are. Still think it's probably a limited run stand alone box set thing though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Makes sense. If so it'll be interesting to see what the other force in the box is.


If it's Heresy then likely the box will just contain two sets of the same Legion Space Marines sprues, so that you have two separate forces that you can paint up as whatever Loyalist and Traitor Legions you wany. The transfers will have all 18 Legions and they'll provide the unique symbols.


LotN


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I does feel like this will be a limited production run and not a general release.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> If it's Heresy then likely the box will just contain two sets of the same Legion Space Marines sprues, so that you have two separate forces that you can paint up as whatever Loyalist and Traitor Legions you wany. The transfers will have all 18 Legions and they'll provide the unique symbols.
> 
> 
> LotN


 That's what I have read elsewhere.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Fucking hell, they actually went and did it...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Wowser,

one thing that does strike me is the backpacks are clearly from the later marks of armour though.......
curiouser and curiouser.......


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Words. Can't. Say. What. I. Need. To...

#excitedbythis

CtS


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> Wowser,
> 
> one thing that does strike me is the backpacks are clearly from the later marks of armour though.......
> curiouser and curiouser.......


nope, they are mk4 back packs exactly the same as the mk4 packs forgeworld produces.
if im honest as nice as this is to see it, does look as they have very much cut and pasted these from the FW mk4 sculpts, not that is an issue, just seems a bit lazy. I genuinely dont know why they didnt do this right from the off, as for a limited release, maybe, but i could see the mk4 tactical sprue getting a full release on its own, the sprue with the two boss men maybe not, but in all honesty the tactical sprue is likely to replace the FW version anyway so i can see it carrying on in a non limited capacity, hell its a license to print money. I could see more stuff moving to plastic if this does well too, they may as well crack out mk5 and 6 versions of the same while they are at it, plus they should do a frigging mk8 tactical sprue off the back of this because it would sell better than anything else ever. 

just a minor gripe though, a tactical squad sprue from 10000 years before the game setting gets made and yet i cant get a single alternative head on my eldar jet bike sprue? what the actual fuck??? 

gonna need more shelves


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> If it's Heresy then likely the box will just contain two sets of the same Legion Space Marines sprues, so that you have two separate forces that you can paint up as whatever Loyalist and Traitor Legions you wany. The transfers will have all 18 Legions and they'll provide the unique symbols.


Considering just how few suits of mkIV armour were in service at the start of the Heresy, especially amongst the loyalists, I was hoping one of the earlier marks might have got a sprue as well. We've seen mkIV stuff in boxes like the BA tac squad, so this isn't exactly new, as such. A plastic sprue of mkIII would offset these nicely.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> A plastic sprue of mkIII would offset these nicely.


Yeah, Mark III is definitely my favorite. 

If I understand the logistics of production in plastic correctly they preclude limited edition plastic releases. The mold cutting process is too expensive. 

The only time I know of where it _might_ have made sense is is the limited edition chaplain in the boxed game because that was an incentive for players to buy a much larger set.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Yeah, Mark III is definitely my favorite.
> 
> If I understand the logistics of production in plastic correctly they preclude limited edition plastic releases. The mold cutting process is too expensive.
> 
> The only time I know of where it _might_ have made sense is is the limited edition chaplain in the boxed game because that was an incentive for players to buy a much larger set.


they have produce quite a few limited edition plastic characters so far, that chaplain was just the first of them.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Awesome. . . Wonder what it costs?



Your immortal soul mwah mwah mwah!

I'd be all over mk6 like a tramp eating chips


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> they have produce quite a few limited edition plastic characters so far, that chaplain was just the first of them.


I defer to your expertise. I guess they either found a way to make the costs work or related promotions offset the cost. 

Hmm, now that you mention it I recall limited edition space marine captains but you had to order other stuff first.


----------



## Rolz (Oct 28, 2014)

Year, more marines. That's what this game needs, how nice of GW to fix this embarrassing lack of astartes armies out there.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not a huge 30k guy but this is definitely interesting. Will save genuine excitement for confirmed contents and prices though.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I saw this post on another forum and I think it's got some good points:



> Here's my view based on conversations with FW staff at Open Days, personal observation and inferring lots.
> 
> * Facts *
> 1. Book 6 will contain the Legiones Astartes rules for the remaining Legions other than Thousand Sons and Space Wolves, but will not contain rules for any elite units or the remaining Primarchs.
> ...


I'll admit, this has shocked me. However, if GW want to produce the line soliders and can do it to the same standards as FW, fine. I certainly won't complain at being able to get a 20 man Tactical/Assault/Breacher squad cheaper. 

Just as long as the special units like the Palatine Blade and Phoenix Guard and the rules stay in FWs domain, I'll be happy.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yesss the bits options will be glorious!

I need those blades! LOTS OF THEM!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Awesome. . . Wonder what it costs?


Three kidneys and a set of lungs.



Kreuger said:


> Yeah, Mark III is definitely my favorite.


This. I would sell at least half a dozen kidneys if this happened......



Rolz said:


> Year, more marines. That's what this game needs, how nice of GW to fix this embarrassing lack of astartes armies out there.


Not a marine player then? :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> Together with this, GW Studio will pick up the "basics" of the range. Power-armoured line troops that could be used in a variety of squad types, HQ choices (remember FW have not released any Centurion sculpts beyond the Champion and Master of Signals other than event-only models). This does two key objectives: One: lowers the entrance cost for people wanting to start Heresy and two: relieves pressure from FW to focus on specialist models rather than "everyday" units that everyone has access to.


Oh praise the Dark Gods! Perhaps I will be able to start a Night Lords Heresy army.


LotN


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone know of any of forge worlds plans for the rest of the year?
Could this perhaps signal an end to the mass waves of heresy models coming from them and a move back to a more balanced production of 40k&Fantasy/AoS?
It could also show a more synergetic relationship with Citadel as AoS has demonstrated GWs desire for freely accessible rules. One of a few things that sets Citadel and Forge World apart.

Just theory of course but wandered if anyone else knew of anything??


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> nope, they are mk4 back packs exactly the same as the mk4 packs forgeworld produces.


yep, I didn't look too much at the rest and I was expecting earlier marks of armour to be honest, 
my mistake


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Charandris said:


> Does anyone know of any of forge worlds plans for the rest of the year?
> Could this perhaps signal an end to the mass waves of heresy models coming from them and a move back to a more balanced production of 40k&Fantasy/AoS?
> It could also show a more synergetic relationship with Citadel as AoS has demonstrated GWs desire for freely accessible rules. One of a few things that sets Citadel and Forge World apart.
> 
> Just theory of course but wandered if anyone else knew of anything??


It would be interesting to see if they release AoS. The FW Warhammer stuff never sold well due to the issues that came from monsters (no ward saves, cannon bait, high points costs "It's FW"). No more fantasy, ever. The rules for the Chaos Dwarfs won't be updated to AoS last I checked. As for balanced, why would they interrupt the selling of the stuff that sells in place of the stuff that doesn't; it's not as though they're stuck for producing large kits in plastic, and it's not as though it would put investors in a good mood to throw a ton of time and effort into sculpting something that will get bought a half dozen times.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

This is a super dumb question, but I have spoken with some other people on another forum, and they relate 30k to Horus Heresy models.... 

Is this true? Is 30k a whole different game? Or same models with different rules? I did notice some models that differed from normal Space Marines.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Captain_Loken said:


> This is a super dumb question, but I have spoken with some other people on another forum, and they relate 30k to Horus Heresy models....
> 
> Is this true? Is 30k a whole different game? Or same models with different rules? I did notice some models that differed from normal Space Marines.


It's the same basic game, but there are FW Heresy supplement books with rules for using Heresy era SM lists, when they were legions of tens of thousands instead of just a thousand man chapter in the 40k universe. This means that you can pick units you wouldn't normally see on a 40k table like 20 man tactical squads, destroyers, breacher squads, and suppor squads fielding nothing but flamers or plasma guns, SM super heavy tanks, and, indeed, even primarchs. Each legion has their own special rules to better portray their nature and fighting styles.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's the same basic game, but there are FW Heresy supplement books with rules for using Heresy era SM lists, when they were legions of tens of thousands instead of just a thousand man chapter in the 40k universe. This means that you can pick units you wouldn't normally see on a 40k table like 20 man tactical squads, destroyers, breacher squads, and suppor squads fielding nothing but flamers or plasma guns, SM super heavy tanks, and, indeed, even primarchs. Each legion has their own special rules to better portray their nature and fighting styles.


 
I'm sorry, FW?

Also, this sounds like the greatest thing ever. haha. Maybe I can finally get my warband together, with my perfect Death Squad!

Thank you for the illumination, brother.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

FW = Forge World.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Captain_Loken said:


> This is a super dumb question, but I have spoken with some other people on another forum, and they relate 30k to Horus Heresy models....
> 
> Is this true? Is 30k a whole different game? Or same models with different rules? I did notice some models that differed from normal Space Marines.


It's basically a supplement game to 40k. But it's set during the Heresy back when the chapters were actually legions. The Primarchs exist and are playable, most of the legions have unique units with models to accompany them, some even have unique Characters too. The armies can be huge, with full squads of heavy weapons, various heavy tanks, pure drop pods etc. It's meant to be back when the Legions were at their mightiest and the options and stuff to represent that. The Legions have rules to represent there combat style. The Marines don't have ATSNKF either so fear actually matters. 

It uses the 40k rule book for the core rules, so the game itself is no different, most of the weapons are the same to 40k just that you can take a lot more of the stuff like Plasma etc, with a few weapons unique to 30k. Though if you go on to FW site, it can seem a bit daunting having to buy 4 £70 books to play but that's not true anymore since if you buy the 'Red Books' you can start up rather cheap. The red books are pretty much codicies but with just the units. So buy that and your all set to making a Legion. But it's not just Legions that are armies in 30k, Mechanicus are an army choice, along with the 30k version of Imperial Guard too. 

Some people even argue that it's more balanced than 40k - though some naturally disagree. My opinion is that 30k is totally worth it if you're interested in getting started. I think a few players here actually play 30k too. I've got a 30k Mechanicum army and 30k Iron Hands army also.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Loli said:


> It's basically a supplement game to 40k. But it's set during the Heresy back when the chapters were actually legions. The Primarchs exist and are playable, most of the legions have unique units with models to accompany them, some even have unique Characters too. The armies can be huge, with full squads of heavy weapons, various heavy tanks, pure drop pods etc. It's meant to be back when the Legions were at their mightiest and the options and stuff to represent that. The Legions have rules to represent there combat style. The Marines don't have ATSNKF either so fear actually matters.
> 
> It uses the 40k rule book for the core rules, so the game itself is no different, most of the weapons are the same to 40k just that you can take a lot more of the stuff like Plasma etc, with a few weapons unique to 30k. Though if you go on to FW site, it can seem a bit daunting having to buy 4 £70 books to play but that's not true anymore since if you buy the 'Red Books' you can start up rather cheap. The red books are pretty much codicies but with just the units. So buy that and your all set to making a Legion. But it's not just Legions that are armies in 30k, Mechanicus are an army choice, along with the 30k version of Imperial Guard too.
> 
> Some people even argue that it's more balanced than 40k - though some naturally disagree. My opinion is that 30k is totally worth it if you're interested in getting started. I think a few players here actually play 30k too. I've got a 30k Mechanicum army and 30k Iron Hands army also.


 There's no CSM in 30k, is there?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> There's no CSM in 30k, is there?


they are just less chaosy, /earlystagesofcorruption


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Chaos is not a 'thing' really. Although you will start seeing (especially in the Word Bearers) a lot of chaos mutations and things, but they're not called CSM yet. Instead, you'll see the rules basically stating that you're either playing Loyalist or Traitor.

And yes, you could technically run Loyalist Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus, things like that. Remember that battle DID happen in the books.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Xabre said:


> Chaos is not a 'thing' really. Although you will start seeing (especially in the Word Bearers) a lot of chaos mutations and things, but they're not called CSM yet. Instead, you'll see the rules basically stating that you're either playing Loyalist or Traitor.
> 
> And yes, you could technically run Loyalist Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus, things like that. Remember that battle DID happen in the books.



Oh trust me, I would never forget that! Haha.

Thanks for the help, mates!

I would love a Luna wolves battle vs Emperor's Children!

Loken vs LUCIUS!


----------

